# Fonts hinzufügen



## Mc-Smile (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das Handbuch schon durchgewälzt und auch im I-Net geschaut (gegoogelt). Aber ich finde keine Beschreibung wie ich Fonts in meinem Potoshop7 hinzufügen kann. Kann man mir dabei bitte helfen, ich kann jetzt nicht mehr weitersuchen (Termine). Im Windows/Fonts habe ich die Schriften drin, nur werden die in Photshop nicht angezeigt.

Danke im Vorraus Mc-Smile


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Also normalerweise müssten sie dann auch in PS angezeigt werden, denn auch PS holt sich die Schriftarten aus diesem Ordner. Hast du mal geschaut, ob die Schritftarten in Word erkannt werden?


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. April 2005)

Hast du denn nach der Installation der Schrift Photoshop neu gestartet?


----------



## IAN (6. April 2005)

Hallo Mc-Smile,

WICHTIG: Windows verwaltet zusätzlich zum Windows-Odner eine FONT Datenbank. Deshalb mußen die Schriften installiert werden und nicht nur in den Ordner verschoben werden. Schriften installiert man über den Explorer im Ordner Windows/Fonts Menüpunkte Datei/Neue Schriften installieren.

Falls Du es so gemacht hast ignoriere bitte den Hinweis.

IAN


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Nun ja, aber wenn du die Schriften doch einfach in den Ordner kopierst werden diese doch automatisch "installiert". Als von daher glaube ich nicht, dass er da einen Fehler gemacht hat...


----------



## Mc-Smile (6. April 2005)

```
Hallo Mc-Smile,

WICHTIG: Windows verwaltet zusätzlich zum Windows-Odner eine FONT Datenbank. Deshalb mußen die Schriften installiert werden und nicht nur in den Ordner verschoben werden. Schriften installiert man über den Explorer im Ordner Windows/Fonts Menüpunkte Datei/Neue Schriften installieren.

Falls Du es so gemacht hast ignoriere bitte den Hinweis.

IAN
```
Danke, das wars :-D
Danke an alle die mir so schnell helfen wollten, freut mich so ein Board gefunden zu haben ;-D
Die Fonts haben sich bei mir nicht automaitsch installiert (warum auch immer), dachte auch das es so wäre :suspekt: 

MfG Mc-Smile


----------

